# Canon 6D High ISO Noise Tests



## MichaelTheMaven (Dec 4, 2012)

Got my Canon 6D today (from Profeel.com, I think they still have them in stock). Ran it down to the beach to do some test shots, just messing around. As it got darker I started bumping up the ISO, and even got a few in the 25600 Range. I am more than a little impressed. Will do some head to head tests against the D600 soon. 

the pictures are posted here http://www.michaelthemaven.com/?postID=2573&canon-6d-high-iso-noise-tests-impressive

Ill be testing out the Wifi Features tomorrow (from what I saw tonight...they are impressive. Say goodbye to tethered shooting!)

MM

This boat was about 2+ miles away, I was shooting it handheld with the 100-400 zoom on the 6D. 

Not at all pretty, and I am sure there is some motion blur between my holding it and the waves...but as far as the noise itself goes...wow


----------



## PVS (Dec 4, 2012)

Those are jpegs SOOC?


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 4, 2012)

ISO3200 looks noisy too me....it looks like 6400 on 5D III


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 4, 2012)

MichaelTheMaven said:


> Ill be testing out the Wifi Features tomorrow (from what I saw tonight...they are impressive. Say goodbye to tethered shooting!)


I'm curious as to how the Wifi features work. If I understand correctly, you can trigger the shutter release from your phone. Is that correct? If so, how much of a delay is there between when you press the "shutter release" button on your phone to when the camera makes the exposure? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 4, 2012)

Mikael Risedal said:


> D6 looks little bit cleaner than 5dmk3 and you can se that in a raw file and high iso and due the slower readout Canon has probably increased the DR at base iso a little bit



Is this just a guess or are 6d dr comparisons to 5d2/5d3 available somewhere? Btw, if what you say is true dr should be higher on the slow continuous or 3fps silent setting?


----------



## MichaelTheMaven (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey Everyone- To answer your questions:

1. These are all SOOC. To really appreciate what you are seeing you really need to see the full size images on the blog. I own a 5Diii, the 6D's high ISO noise is cleaner. Ill be doing some side by side tests tomorrow. 

Did some head-to-head high ISO portrait tests vs the D600, and the 6D wins, but I did notice something: *The higher the ISO, the softer the image appears.* Will be posting samples probably tomorrow on the blog: http://www.michaelthemaven.com

2. The Wifi feature is really awesome, I will go as far to say a game changer. There are a lot of creative things you can do with this, street shooting for example, wear your 6D around your neck, play with your iphone, and no one would know you are taking pictures. Self Portraits? Family pics? No problem. Tethering and most remotes are officially obsolete. One thing I dont like is there is no timer! Im sure it is coming. 

The lag is about maybe a half second or so, pretty quick. The EOS Remote App that operates it seems a little bare, but you can preview exposure as well as change you Aperture, Shutter Speed, ISO, and even touch focus from your iphone. Very nice. 

More to come

MM


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Dec 5, 2012)

Zlatko said:


> MichaelTheMaven said:
> 
> 
> > Ill be testing out the Wifi Features tomorrow (from what I saw tonight...they are impressive. Say goodbye to tethered shooting!)
> ...


Watch Digitalrevs review of the 6D on youtube. There's a moment where he shows the usage of the shutter release from his iPhone.


----------



## thelebaron (Dec 5, 2012)

how does the silent shutter compare to the 5d3's?


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 5, 2012)

MichaelTheMaven said:


> Hey Everyone- To answer your questions:
> 
> 1. These are all SOOC. To really appreciate what you are seeing you really need to see the full size images on the blog. I own a 5Diii, the 6D's high ISO noise is cleaner. Ill be doing some side by side tests tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I hope so  I'm looking for 2nd body.


----------

